# Bull Red hunt



## djnimbus (May 6, 2013)

Ok... gotta free day, trying to decide on which may be the better bet... Galveston ( 91st Pier and or one of the jetties ) or Surfside off of the jetty? Going solo, so retrieving in jetties may be a little rough, any thoughts on which has been better for reds?


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

djnimbus said:


> Ok... gotta free day, trying to decide on which may be the better bet... Galveston ( 91st Pier and or one of the jetties ) or Surfside off of the jetty? Going solo, so retrieving in jetties may be a little rough, any thoughts on which has been better for reds?


Sounds like you've set your mind to fish off the rocks, pier, or jetty. If so, the pier might be a better option, SS Jetty second best. I'm going Friday but I like fishing from the surf. Sounds like they're picking up reds near shore right now. Why not just surf fish from the beachfront? Wade out waist deep and heave-ho. Good luck! Rip some lips!


----------



## djnimbus (May 6, 2013)

Has anyone had much luck shore fishing on the Seawalll??


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X-2 From the beach!! They are in close to shore, take advantage of it.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Hit the beach. 
If the conditions are right all you need to do is wade til your knees are wet and throw a mullet or whiting chunk in the first gut.
That's what we were doing Monday.
It's just that simple... :biggrin:

:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Can't comment on jetty or pier but the surf has been real consistent for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## djnimbus (May 6, 2013)

I went to 8 mile, appeared to be losing bait to pup shark bites, surf was rough, so couldn't get out far. 

Went to 91st pier, had a huge bull red jump on my super lightweight bait rod, and bork off under the pier. Hooked it at end of pier on a piece of shrimp.

Got another big bite, appeared to be a big ray, on the 11ft pole, got broken off under the pier again.

Also foul hooked someone else's bull red and got bit by a supposed dead blue crab.... Wasn't a good day..


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Going to 8 Mile Beach in the AM, will let you know. Generally, if you can get the bait past the third bar, you'll be okay. Last time, I was also eaten up by little black tips.


----------



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

edjman said:


> Hit the beach.
> If the conditions are right all you need to do is wade til your knees are wet and throw a mullet or whiting chunk in the first gut.
> That's what we were doing Monday.
> It's just that simple... :biggrin:
> ...


What he said.^^


----------

